# Found the cutest pj pants today...budgie jammies!



## MascaraRabbit

Just Look at these pj pants! I swear, the budgie must be my spirit animal... I find these little guys everywhere...even in pj pants


----------



## LynandIndigo

How cool.. I have never seen budgie PJ pance before.. Ill have to have a look to see if there is a shirt with budgies on it in the shops here but i don't think we have them here but maybe you can buy them online though... Very nice now you will be able to have beautiful dreams about your budgies....


----------



## MascaraRabbit

hehe, thank you! I should probably add where I got these for others who may be interested: Nordstroms.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Now that is just too funny! *


----------



## StarlingWings

Those are just perfect! I love them! 
Although--*clears throat* Budgies only exist in green base or blue base, canceling the possibility of red feathers. 
:laughing:


----------



## Budget baby

They have obviously not consulted with us here before printing, silly people. But imagine if we did have this mutation


----------



## Birding

Maybe it's the budgies in UV?


----------



## MascaraRabbit

They're just a bunch of funky budgies! hehehe :laughing2:


----------



## Heavypenguins

Woah, I want a pair! 

Red budgies would be amazing though, right?


----------



## MascaraRabbit

I definitely learned something today. I always did wonder if there were such things as pinkish or red toned budgies. Now I know that that is just a dream! 


At least I can have them that way on my pj pants


----------



## Birdmanca

These pjs look great . Maybe I will buy a pair of them soon.


----------



## Impeckable

StarlingWings said:


> Those are just perfect! I love them!
> Although--*clears throat* Budgies only exist in green base or blue base, canceling the possibility of red feathers.
> :laughing:


I'm sorry but the PJ's and my cushion covers prove without a doubt that red feathered budgies are real


----------



## RavensGryf

I love those!! I've never seen clothes with budgies on it before .

Love the cushion covers too Pete!


----------



## Niamhf

Okay so I propose everyone on TB buys these budgie pjs and we have a TB Budgie PJ online party 😂


----------



## aluz

Another great find!! 
I never seem to find budgie related clothing, nor other items like a simple glass or mug with budgies, here in my country.


----------



## Budget baby

Perhaps e all can try and find something unique with a picture of Budgies on it and post it in this thread the challenge is on People.:laughing:


----------



## MascaraRabbit

Pretty boy said:


> Perhaps e all can try and find something unique with a picture of Budgies on it and post it in this thread the challenge is on People.:laughing:


 That would be a great idea!


----------



## MascaraRabbit

Impeckable said:


> I'm sorry but the PJ's and my cushion covers prove without a doubt that red feathered budgies are real


I NEED those cushion covers!  So cute!


----------



## Budget baby

I was thinking the same, hey Pete do you want to action them off to the highest bidder??


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies

*That is awesome! I so want a pair *


----------



## Impeckable

Pretty boy said:


> I was thinking the same, hey Pete do you want to action them off to the highest bidder??


I'm sorry but my cushion covers are not available lol, I bought the material off eBay and my Mum put them together for me, the material is still available on eBay, just search Cath Kidston budgie, most of the sellers are willing to post to other countries, just noticed there are some sellers selling cushion covers in the budgie material, please don't tell my Mum


----------



## Budget baby

Your MUM is a gem Pete.:cup:


----------

